# Greenpeace



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

Today at 0800hrs the Greenpeace ship Arctic Sunrise breached the control area of Faslane Naval base in The Gareloch. The ship is being escorted from the area and there have been 16 arrests.
In order to get to Faslane it needs to sail up the Firth of Clyde, I must ask why it was not intercepted before it got there.
You cannot very well miss it. The vessel is an ex sealer 50 metres long, a fair size.
I do not agree with the use of ships for these protests, there is a high danger element.

best regards
jimmys


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quite right Jimmys. she should not have been able to get that far. where was the security?... we will have the russians , americans and every other country nosing around up there at this rate.
High time this greenpeace lot were taught a lesson.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Funny that there was a major NATO exercise in the Clyde a few months back (including a collision). Looks like thay learnt a lot from that then..!

There again the nearest serviceable Royal Navy ship was probably off Jamaica doing drug busts.! (Smoke) 

Rushie.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

What most people dont realise is that Greenpeace is a business. In my view the deserve a good thrashing . Derek


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

Also for an organisation oppossed to fosil fuels the use a fair quantity of them!


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

In the local news they have not been able to escort the Arctic Sunrise from the area of the base. The crew have refused to move and have barricaded themselves in the hold. The vessel is now to be taken inside the base.
This is the base of our nuclear strike force, it beggars believe.

best regards
jimmys


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Just been reported on BBC News24 that the MoD police and the Navy have taken control of the ship and are removing the "protestors" from her.

On another note the ex-RN Castle class OPV used by "sea shepherd" group has been filmed ramming one of the Japanese whaler's in the Antarctic , on the whalers Port side too. As she is Leith registered I hope the UK government cancels her registration ASAP. To protest is one thing , to run interference is fair enough but when it comes to deliberately ramming another ship putting lives in danger and raising the very real possibility of a pollution disaster in the Antarctic region is reckless endangerment and very very poor seamanship.

Davie


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

When I was made redundant in 2000 , offered my services to Greenpeace on
a strictly volunteer basis in their ship operation centre in Amsterdam.
you have no idea how much hassle it took to convince them that my offer
was genuine.
They eventually said that I would be allowed to help them by standing 
outside my local supermarket handing out folders about genetic foodstuffs.
Wrote a nice letter to the head bod in Amsterdam pointing out that I found it
strange that Greenpeace would refuse an offer of free service in their ships
ops. centre and that it was now obvious that the Greenpeace policy was to
cause the maximum disruption poosible to further their own beliefs.

This was in 2001 and have never recieved an answer.

As far as Greenpeace goes , in the words of the prophet , "stick them where
the sun don't shine".

JC


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Derek said it.....These organisations are businesses and rely on "hippy" no brainers to do the leg work (ie collect money for them) for free. I was approached by a Greenpeace "Activist" in a large department store (!?) about a year ago, here in Mexico. I was not rude but told him firmly that I had no interest in his organisation. The guy did a Jeckyll and Hyde and got very abusive to me - I kept my cool (tell Ripley's!) and security promptly ejected him and his propaganda tout suite. They are everywhere! I suppose their internal motto is "Every Little Counts!"

Rgds.

Dave


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

jimmys said:


> In the local news they have not been able to escort the Arctic Sunrise from the area of the base. The crew have refused to move and have barricaded themselves in the hold. The vessel is now to be taken inside the base.
> This is the base of our nuclear strike force, it beggars believe.
> 
> best regards
> jimmys




It is unbelievable ! Surley they could have hooked a tug and dragged them somewhere else . Our American friends would not tolerate such behavior in their waters .
Derek


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

She's in the base as "evidence" for a prosecution.

Read the BBC newstory HERE

They're spending the weekend behind bars too serve's the idiots right. Look at the top photo it shows one of their RIB's being overturned lol have awash ya idiot hippy !!! lol

Davie


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Whatever you think of this organisation this should have been treated as a threat to National Security and handled accordingly.

Looks like the RN missed a chance to test a couple of torpedos after a five minute warning! Don't think there would be a repeat performance after that. I am beginning to have a bit of sympathy for the French viewpoint in my old age. 

Brian


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeh!!Send in a Gunboat!Sometimes you guys realy scare me.If this isn't Politics ,I don't know what is!!!


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

The point being Notnila that the bloody boat should not have been allowed anywhere near !

The Taliban must be saying " Oh heres an idea chaps !! Looks easy "

I would have dragged the boat away somewhere ; anchored it and put a few tack welds on the hatch and checked back on Monday to see what state of mind the " Anoraks were in " . Then booked them and locked them up .

Probably having " Horlicks now and watching Tele " .
Derek


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Well said Derek!


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

If the same ship had breeched the security zone around the water perimeter of an airport, the crew would all be doing long terms in the nick, providing they had unfortunately survived the initial police reaction.


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

This seems to be a bear pit of greenpeace haters. But, regardless of that, I just thought I'd put it on record that I've not bought French wine since 1985 when the French govt. destroyed the Rainbow Warrior in Auckland harbour (killing a crewman). As for the quality of Greenpeace crews I'd just like to say that, judging by what's been happening these last few years, anyone of them will have ten times the ethics and twice the intellect of a certain diminutive Texan who seems to be calling the shots on this particular planet.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Now that last remark I DO agree with. Good one Harry.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Harry,

I have to say that I had a fair amount of sympathy for Greenpeace in the past but they have lost all credibility in my mind as a result of their reckless behaviour. The fact that some people disapprove of whaling or detest George Bush and his works does not alter that - two wrongs do not make a right.

For me their latest effort in Scotland was a complete disgrace - they should be dealt with severely. They do their cause no good whatsoever like this.

Brian


----------



## Eric Wallace (Jan 17, 2006)

They ought to put a torpedo right through number 3 hold.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Harry ;
I would like to propose to you that the members who you feel are 
Anti -Greenpeace are in fact making very valid comments with repect to how
these " loose cannons " are comitting acts / or attempting to commit acts which the rest of us would be locked up for !

There is either a " Rule of Law " or not.

Given any of us were in a position of security of the UK or anywhere else I can assure you this kind of behavior would not be tolerated .

Had the group in question been " Terrorists " and had sucess in blowing up their vessel in a British Base would you still be so supportive ??

I venture Not !!

Greenpeace is a Business ! 

I think it is clear that the majority of members do not approve ( for example ) of whaling .
But also do not approve of the infantile behavior of the antics in the Antarctic.

I am sorry you dont enjoy a decent wine anymore ; that is your choice . 

The same as I dont buy Danish bacon ( Since the 60s as they have been a major contributor to the demise of the Atlantic Salmon with netting off Greenland )

As with all demonstrations there seems to be a " core group " who pop up everywhere irrespective of the " cause " and create as much havoc and media attention as they can . 

They are being paid for their efforts and told that they will be " insulated from the law " !!! and by Who ??????????

While one may or may not agree with the cause ? One Cannot agree with the manner in which these people conduct themselves .

There has been proposed a scenario whereby the " activists " have no interest in the actual " cause " but only want to participate in " the event " .

If true ? makes one wonder as to the real objectives of Greenpeace other than their business interests .

Derek


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

"Looks like the RN missed a chance to test a couple of torpedos after a five minute warning! Don't think there would be a repeat performance after that. I am beginning to have a bit of sympathy for the French viewpoint in my old age. 

Brian"

I dare you come out with that crack in any downtown Auckland pub, Brian.

Greenpeace is a "business" in the same way as the Japanese whaling research scientists are also a "business".

Does anyone know what the Greenpeace aims were in Scotland? Nobody has said yet as far as I can see. 

John T.

PS No, I don't agree with ramming ships at sea either.


----------



## Brian Twyman (Apr 3, 2005)

Brian
Most organisations have their lunatic fringe who go way over the mark but I still do not believe that you really have any sympathy for the French ? Theirs was a terrorist act of sabtage & murder which I know you don't condone ! 
Brian (Aucklander !)


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

you gents are all calling Greenpeace for their actions, but does everyone forget that the Icelanders were doing this many times a day during the cod wars,when they went on ramming exercises against our trawlers, and what did we do as a nation?, let them get away with it because the yanks told us too, because of the Nato base in Iceland. this country is a push over, and instead of cow towin' to the yanks at every oportunity, we should defend our own shores before venturing further afield .If we had done so, 30, 40 years ago we might still have had a decent fishing industry.


----------



## roddy (Mar 5, 2006)

Maybe I'm being cynical, but I do wonder if MOD took advantage of Greenpeace, to act as opposition in an "exercise" with the MOD police, fairly confident that whilst the scenario would very realistic, arms were unlikely to be produced, and the base defences response tested in real time. After all Artic Sunrise hardly arrived covertly, there was ample opportunity to shackle it to the Quay in Greenock, or just park a tug or two alongside.

Or is this concept too much for a sunday morning

Roddy


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

I think in the West of Scotland there is a lot of sympathy for some of Greenpeace thoughts.
We cannot get away from the fact that there is a major nuclear base at Faslane, major nuclear and conventional weapons stores and ammunition dumps stuck deep in mountains in the area. 
It should be secure and from this we can see it is not. It is a worry to the people of Scotland.
The Greenpeace boats sat in the open in the Firth for three days, and you cannot miss them. Nothing was done. It needs to enter the Queens Harbour, Gareloch and then Rhu Narrows on the route to the base, it entered and nothing was done until it hit the base perimeter.
People have a right to be worried.

best regards
jimmys


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

aye your right. if they could get that far think what an enemy could do!
they could make a terrible bang if they got far enough. lets all hope and pray the security will now be tightened up and that area becomes as secure as it should be eh!


----------



## sandman (Jun 11, 2005)

I was staying in Rhu on mon/tue this week,and when i drove down pass the main gate of the base their was a heavy presence of police then.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

jimmys said:


> I think in the West of Scotland there is a lot of sympathy for some of Greenpeace thoughts.
> We cannot get away from the fact that there is a major nuclear base at Faslane, major nuclear and conventional weapons stores and ammunition dumps stuck deep in mountains in the area.
> It should be secure and from this we can see it is not. It is a worry to the people of Scotland.
> The Greenpeace boats sat in the open in the Firth for three days, and you cannot miss them. Nothing was done. It needs to enter the Queens Harbour, Gareloch and then Rhu Narrows on the route to the base, it entered and nothing was done until it hit the base perimeter.
> ...


Takes me back to the Polaris days in the '60s and '70's with the Yanks in the
Holy Loch. Then we had the hippie CND protest marches.
Was up for 2nd.mates in 1968 and got to know some of Yanks ashore in 
Gourock. They were good guys , doing a job and had no sense of any
political motivations.
Point is , that 40 years ago the protests were made and accepted without the amateur dramatics of Greenpeace nowadays.

JC


----------



## frances.donnachie (May 4, 2006)

*greenpeace in the clyde*

(K) the river clyde is a vast space of water but is no answer for this to have happend it arived last sunday and docked at custom house quay.onthe monday it was going round in a circle between the container dock and the entrace to faslane with one or two minesweepers quite close by ialso saw a small desil elec sub being escorted out of the base but nobody seem to bother each other.i think myself it could be any craft of any type they should be stopped at the ***braes and told to turn or be arrested.my name is sandy frances.donnachie is my email i have one of the best veiws of this part of the clyde.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

frances.donnachie said:


> (K) the river clyde is a vast space of water but is no answer for this to have happend it arived last sunday and docked at custom house quay.onthe monday it was going round in a circle between the container dock and the entrace to faslane with one or two minesweepers quite close by ialso saw a small desil elec sub being escorted out of the base but nobody seem to bother each other.i think myself it could be any craft of any type they should be stopped at the ***braes and told to turn or be arrested.my name is sandy frances.donnachie is my email i have one of the best veiws of this part of the clyde.



Welcome onboard young sir. As an ex Gourockian , I envy you with your
best views on your part of the Clyde. You only realise how much you miss
it when you don't have it any longer .

LC


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Brian Twyman said:


> Brian
> Most organisations have their lunatic fringe who go way over the mark but I still do not believe that you really have any sympathy for the French ? Theirs was a terrorist act of sabtage & murder which I know you don't condone !
> Brian (Aucklander !)


Brian,

Of course you are right regarding the behaviour of the French which was despicable - I was being facetious and it was in bad taste - I withdraw the remark. 

The main point about the irresponsibility of these Greenpeace activists is still valid though.

Brian


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Try and get a Financial statement from Greenpeace ??? Good luck in you efforts chaps .

For those who like statistics Greenpeace brag to having 2,800,000 supporters world wide . The world population is 6,446,131,400 ( July 2006 )
Therefore they represent 0.043 % of world opinion ; hardly a mandate to break the law and behave irresponsibly and expect to do so without any accountability or consequence . 

Derek


----------



## Brian Twyman (Apr 3, 2005)

Brian
Thanks for that, we are, as I thought, in complete agreement !.
Bless you,
Brian


----------



## frances.donnachie (May 4, 2006)

John Cassels said:


> Welcome onboard young sir. As an ex Gourockian , I envy you with your
> best views on your part of the Clyde. You only realise how much you miss
> it when you don't have it any longer .
> 
> LC


hi john are you colin cassels brother who came from gourock my name is sandy houston i used to work with him in inverclyde royal hospital afew years back could you let me no is this correct.


----------



## Ships Agent (Jun 2, 2006)

I watched the Arctic Sunrise sail up river on her arrival in the Clyde.From my vantage point on the towns esplanade I had an almost uninterrupted view of her and noticed that following on behind her at a discrete distance was a Civil Police launch which when the sunrise tied up at Custom house Quay she remained at anchor at the tail of the bank. The Sunrise set sail with some politicians on board (Rosie Kane and her cohorts ) to lay a wreath in the water at the entrance to Faslane she also had on board a minister of the cloth presumably to add the religious aspect to the proceedings, don't you find it strange that their seems to be a strange quietness from this area with regard to the blockade. As to ramming if you care to look at the various videos from the Greenpeace website you will see that a lot of ramming was in fact carried out on the inflatables by the MOD police as well as the civil police launch (ex clapped out pilot cutter but that's another story) As of late this afternoon the Sunrise was still being held at Faslane (info courtesy of AIS live) and no I am not a member of Greenpeace I neither support them nor disagree with them


----------

